# Texas is Closed This Week



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I expect to wake up to 3 inches of snow in the morning as this week remains cold in north Texas. Maybe come see us next week, huh?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Lol.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Add north Mississippi to that. Conditions were brutal last Friday and we too are getting hit tonight with around 2" of snow. Right now, most streets, except for shady, rural roads, are clear but school has already been cancelled tomorrow. And since the lows are headed to single digits & the low teens for the next few days, I'm betting no school for a few more days.

So I left work a bit early today, since the roads had mostly cleared & I needed to head into the city for some specialized horse feed we use. Temps were in the 40s and sunny... a real nice day. Stopped by Kroger on the way, to get some spinach leaves for my chickens (yes, I spoil them) and damned if the whole friggin huge parking lot wasn't full. All of Memphis was loading up for this storm. 

Gotta love southerners during a winter snow.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Three inches? Three INCHES?!?!?!?!

Sheesh.... that wouldn't even slow me down, let alone stop the whole state.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

******* said:


> Add north Mississippi to that. Conditions were brutal last Friday and we too are getting hit tonight with around 2" of snow. Right now, most streets, except for shady, rural roads, are clear but school has already been cancelled tomorrow. And since the lows are headed to single digits & the low teens for the next few days, I'm betting no school for a few more days.
> 
> So I left work a bit early today, since the roads had mostly cleared & I needed to head into the city for some specialized horse feed we use. Temps were in the 40s and sunny... a real nice day. Stopped by Kroger on the way, to get some spinach leaves for my chickens (yes, I spoil them) and damned if the whole friggin huge parking lot wasn't full. All of Memphis was loading up for this storm.
> 
> Gotta love southerners during a winter snow.


So is this a SHTF event? Lol...:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Three inches? Three INCHES?!?!?!?!
> 
> Sheesh.... that wouldn't even slow me down, let alone stop the whole state.


Keep in mind, even the big cities have very limited snow/ice removal equipment. Out here in the country, even once the main roads are clear, the shady rural roads are still completely iced over & very dangerous for school buses.

I was stationed in North Dakota and learned how to handle the conditions. I'm not worried about what I can do. Problem down here is there are many idiots that just don't adjust their driving style to the conditions. They will hit you and most anything else on or near the road. I sat on a major 4 lane highway for almost 2 hours Friday because a few idiots went off the road and they had to close down both sides.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

******* said:


> Keep in mind, even the big cities have very limited snow/ice removal equipment. Out here in the country, even once the main roads are clear, the shady rural roads are still completely iced over & very dangerous for school buses.
> 
> I was stationed in North Dakota and learned how to handle the conditions. I'm not worried about what I can do. Problem down here is there are many idiots that just don't adjust their driving style to the conditions. They will hit you and most anything else on or near the road. I sat on a major 4 lane highway for almost 2 hours Friday because a few idiots went off the road and they had to close down both sides.


There for sure is a big difference in having experience with the conditions and not having experience. It is not uncommon in MN for us to get a smaller ice and snow storm in which the state and municipalities do not even plow or salt roads and just leave us to just deal with it. We got 5" of snow yesterday and I was out whipping shities with my daughter in my old rusty and trusty 96 dodge Dakota two wheel wonder while we did a couple errands. Just gotta know your limitations.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

******* said:


> Keep in mind, even the big cities have very limited snow/ice removal equipment. Out here in the country, even once the main roads are clear, the shady rural roads are still completely iced over & very dangerous for school buses.


I thought all Real Texans home schooled their kids?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

The horror! :devil:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

You big tough fellas down south are some of the biggest pussies when it comes to weather. I'll just leave it at that for Christ sake. :vs_cry::vs_cry:

Yesterday it was -19 for the last 3 weeks plus the fricken snow.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Old SF Guy said:


> I thought all Real Texans home schooled their kids?


You are confusing me with @A Watchman. That poor soul has to live in Texas. I live in the great state of Mississippi, where we are doing good to have any schools... home or public.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Chipper said:


> You big tough fellas down south are some of the biggest pussies when it comes to weather. I'll just leave it at that for Christ sake. :vs_cry::vs_cry:
> 
> Yesterday it was -19 for the last 3 weeks plus the snow.


I know winter weather like that & worse. I lived in Minot ND for years. But you come down here & drive with snow & ice on the road, among all these idiots just trying to take your life at every turn. Do that just once and see if you want to call us names or hurry back to the safety of WI. Seriously, I rarely feared driving in the worst of conditions up there but down here, put 1" of snow or ice on the road and I am scared shitless to drive. These folks just are plain crazy.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

This thread is just hilarious :vs_laugh:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Ok I shouldn’t laugh because I’m a total wimp when it comes to surviving hot Summers.. I start to suffer as soon as it’s +18C and begin to fall apart when it gets warmer and hide in airconditioned places. Southerns are tough.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I've seen this here in Ohio, . . . drove through one like this to go get milk.

Snow ain't no big deal, . . . less of course somebody's casting about for an excuse.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Chipper said:


> You big tough fellas down south are some of the biggest pussies when it comes to weather. I'll just leave it at that for Christ sake. :vs_cry::vs_cry:
> 
> Yesterday it was -19 for the last 3 weeks plus the fricken snow.


I grew up with that mess. I do know how to drive in it. That being said, this is Texas. Only the panhandle gets snow and ice on a regular basis. At the most, the rest of us mostly get a day or two every couple of years. And yet, you expect people to be experts at it. smh.

See, normally in Texas (and most of the south) we have 2 season and that's it. There is summer and almost summer. When the snow and ice come, people have very little to no experience here.

I married a native Texan. You say the word snow and she will stay in bed.

I have to give her credit though. One time in Colorado she got caught in a blizzard. It was a 2 lane highway with deep ditches on each side. We were at 9k feet and the land was flat for miles. Park County Colorado. After you go over Wilkerson Pass you are in flat lands. The wind can be ferocious. When a blizzard comes through you can't see but a couple of inches in front of you. She made it back from the Springs and did great.

I have driven these roads during bad weather. It's the one's with no experience that I worry about. But, since it rarely happens here, I can't give them too much grief. Well, except for the fact they should have stayed home where they belong. :tango_face_grin:

But you probably were bad mouthing the people in the Sahara that got snow since they weren't prepared for it.

It snowed in the Sahara and the photos are beautiful - CNN


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I hated the snow last week.

We got 7+ inches of very powdery snow and gale force winds, which created drifts.

No problem....it's all fluffy and I can drive through it. I have a Dodge Ram 2500 HD with 4wd.

So, I get in the truck to go to the store the day after it snows and before the plows have come through and I get stuck in my own driveway.

No problem...I've got 4wd.

I grab the shifter to put it into gear and it flops around like a piece of rope in the wind.

Damn...I says to myself. I actually used a different word.

No problem...it's only fluffy snow and I've got a load in the back...I'll be fine.

I got stuck 5 times going about 2 miles. Not stuck as in call AAA but stuck enough to cause a little worry.

I get back...do some research on-line...find out what it most likely is....call a parts store and explain to him. The parts guy says...you must have a Dodge.

Damn...how'd he know?

I order the part and it comes in and I'm thinking to myself....

Why did they put a part that looks like it belongs on a Walmart push mower on my Dodge Ram 2500 4wd HD?

Amazing...the two bushings that hold this rod on are about the size of a dime...a friggin' plastic dime at that.

Okay...carry on.....


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Predicting sleet and maybe snow in Houston again today. In Houston! Unheard of. It's a mini ice age!......No wait, global warming??? Oh hell, which is it supposed to be now? Well anyways, It's funny really, coming from the north as I do, I can deal with what little cold and snow we get. Don't much mind it really, as summer will soon be here along with it's unbearably hot and humid never ending days. If so much as a snowflake hits the ground here they will be crashing into one another in the streets. Illegal mexicans can't drive in the first place much less in sleet & snow.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> Ok I shouldn't laugh because I'm a total wimp when it comes to surviving hot Summers.. I start to suffer as soon as it's +18C and begin to fall apart when it gets warmer and hide in airconditioned places. Southerns are tough.


Scuse me Ma'am ...... at that 18 number its still pretty darn cold here in Texas!


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Scuse me Ma'am ...... at that 18 number its still pretty darn cold here in Texas!


Yep. 64F is jacket weather here.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> I've seen this here in Ohio, . . . drove through one like this to go get milk.
> 
> Snow ain't no big deal, . . . less of course somebody's casting about for an excuse.
> 
> ...


I remember a snowfall in MN when I was a kid that had results just like these pics show. The county had to use huge trucks with a huge snowblower on front to make a hole like the one shown as snowplows were not an option given the amount of snow. I remember getting a few snow days off from school for that.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Old SF Guy said:


> I thought all Real Texans home schooled their kids?


You haven't heard of Friday Night Lights in the fall, huh?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

About 2 on the ground now, will stop this morning, temps will not get above freezing until Thursday to start the melt. Not a school district within 90 miles open this morning.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Back in the early 80s when in North Dakota, it stayed cold almost all winter, without these warmups you see nowadays. We didn't get a huge amount of snow but because it didn't melt & was so dry, it never went away. With the extremely high winds, it would blow around & make huge drifts. Driving our crew vehicles out to the missile sites, way too fast of course, could be rather interesting when you would hit a drift stretching across the road. After awhile, you learned to look for the trees & other structures on the side of the road that would cause the drifts & slow down. When the snow stayed a very long time it would get dirty & we called it snirt. With the blowing snow and high winds, you could have whiteout conditions on a perfectly clear day. Staying on the small, gravel country roads could be hard to do when everything was white and looked the same. I remember coming back to base from an alert & having to have my deputy walk in front of the Suburban to keep us on the road. Was not unusual for some crews to find themselves off the road and in the middle of a field.

Wind chills of -60 were not rare and my wife and I still joke of it being so cold that we would have ice sickles on the inside of the house, up on the ceiling in the dining room next to an outside wall. Rather odd for the temp inside the house to be normal but for there to be ice sickles inside.

I'll take a 100 degree summer day anytime.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Got a thin layer of white stuff and the roads are slick as hell. No problem for me. I remember how. For the most part, dumb ass people just don't know how to handle this here in the Houston area. Slipping and sliding into each other. My owner closed us down about noon and sent everyone home. Fine by me, I can get some work done here in the study. Listen to some jazz, I am golden. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I love the snow. Especially when it's coming down at night. It makes me feel like I could float all the way up to heaven with the angels.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

The right tires and just about anything will go just about anywhere


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Got a thin layer of white stuff and the roads are slick as hell. No problem for me. I remember how. For the most part, dumb ass people just don't know how to handle this here in the Houston area. Slipping and sliding into each other. My owner closed us down about noon and sent everyone home. Fine by me, I can get some work done here in the study. Listen to some jazz, I am golden. :tango_face_grin:


Pretty good layer of ice, ice pellets a bit of snow here. Horses are in the barn nice and toasty. Not about to go out on the roads with all the dumb ass drivers out there. I remember my days living in the mountains and driving in bad weather.. but it's the other guy sliding into you that you can't fix. Hot buttered rum and a good book. All set.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A local street in my town today after the traffic and snow sparred ......


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I love watching all the people who are experts at driving on ice. WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEE................................................

My parka dry rotted a number years ago. Most stores here don't even know what a parka is.

Back in the 60's by the weekend. I'm good.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

We are getting snow and ice pellets later tonight. Schools are closed, tomorrow. 
1st shift is to get in at ten instead of six. 

Less than an inch is expected.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Denton said:


> We are getting snow and ice pellets later tonight. Schools are closed, tomorrow.
> 1st shift is to get in at ten instead of six.
> 
> Less than an inch is expected.


Oh wow lol


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> You big tough fellas down south are some of the biggest pussies when it comes to weather. I'll just leave it at that for Christ sake. :vs_cry::vs_cry:
> 
> Yesterday it was -19 for the last 3 weeks plus the fricken snow.


Wow, you're such a strong survivor...
In your heated home... in your town that salts and sands the roads for you... in a region of the country even birds are smart enough to leave in the winter.

You enjoy your frozen tundra and I'll stick to my broiler oven, m'kay?
:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Last night, the weather forecast and all meteorologists predicted a half inch layer of ice, sleet, and snow to cover the DFW metroplex. We don't have the resources to deal with that kind of widespread ice, since it just doesn't happen here very often. So, we take other precautions. We know it won't last long, since this isn't a frozen wasteland most of the time, so we just close schools for a day or so, everybody takes a break, and then we get back to business as usual.
Well, around 12am most schools had already decided to close for the day.
7am rolls around, and kids across the area wake up to disappointment. No snow, no ice, minimal sleet fall, and strong enough winds to blow it all the sides of the road.
I rolled into work on time and with no traffic. Everybody else took their cue from the schools, and stayed home. Seeing that reaction from grown adults seeing nothing on the roads outside, nor any accidents on the major highways, and still staying home, made me sad and frustrated. Their choice had nothing to do with inexperience on ice, and everything to do with being lazy fools.
No problem for me. It was the boss and myself all day. Can you say "bonus points"!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

@Chipper you can think what you want but here is the truth of it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Its not about the temps, it only takes a inch of ice to create havoc. Our Counties and Towns do not possess the equipment to salt/sand/plow the massive road infrastructure in Texas. Rightly so, it wouldn't be cost effective for the isolated use it would get. The real issue with drivers are slight inclines or hills. With iced roads and no snow chains (I know no one with a set), cars attempt what is a very minor change in grade and cannot make it over the crest, they then slide back down or sideways attempting to right their wrong. The worst culprits? The big rigs. The will back up the interstates and major loops in town with their inability to crest hills.

The tow companies are the winners on days like this. Some folks need to just stay home. Me and the good ole' boys with our 4 wheel drive trucks have no issues though.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1 degree wake up here today. Life is going on as it always .


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> 1 degree wake up here today. Life is going on as it always .


5 degrees here in north Mississippi with wind chill below zero. Life is not going on as always. Lots of black ice on the main roads & the rural, shady lanes are solid packed snow & ice. No schools are open. My business is open and only one employee is staying home but UPS & FEDX did not pick up yesterday. Sure hope they decide to work today.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am looking forward to the heat wave we are having today in MN. Gonna get to 27 today and 37 tomorrow. Will be a great change from ongoing subzero temps.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

RedLion said:


> I am looking forward to the heat wave we are having today in MN. Gonna get to 27 today and 37 tomorrow. Will be a great change from ongoing subzero temps.


Gonna be colder today in Mississippi (25) than in MN but we are headed to near 60 this weekend.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

At the time of this writing, it's 18 outside with an expected high of 35. Roads are clear, schools are open, things return to normal.
As Watchman said, it has nothing to do with temps. It has everything to do with road conditions.

Sure looking forward to the weekend. We steadily climb to 66 for the high, 55 for the low. Gorgeous.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> At least 10 deaths from snow, ice and record cold in South


https://apnews.com/33e177b7969b45128e70b58d989cdd1d/Across-the-South,-it's-snow,-ice-and-record-breaking-cold


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

“Can’t come in, today. Still digging my car out of a snow drift.”

This is what I texted my boss when I woke up and saw the light powdering 
I can’t write on the board what he said in response. :vs_laugh:
It’s 23 at the moment and people are acting like they are going to surely die.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Anyone else loving this weather? It feel good. Not only that but I found a large sheet of ice to skate around on. Nobody would skate with me. You’d have thought I was suggesting juggling rattle snakes.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I love the colder weather, only if it's for the briefest of moments. Is that a south Texas never ending summer I see on the near horizon? it will be in the low 70's here this weekend.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Many are complaining about the winter snow and the last month of low temps with another month of low nightly temps in store. I find the "real" glimpse of a winter quite refreshing.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Denton said:


> Anyone else loving this weather?


Was down feeding horses before 5 this morning with the temp at 9. That is a heat wave as it was near zero yesterday morning. Snow & ice still around so no school today. Feeding double the hay as normal. Put the horses in their stalls Tuesday night, because of the very cold temps & spent over an hour yesterday after work cleaning stalls.

So yes, I just love this shit.  Praying for summer to come soon.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Here is a video in my town Tuesday of a 18 wheeler taking out a traffic light after not being able to climb a hill.

Icy Texas road causes 18-wheeler to crash into traffic light - Story | KDFW


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Got a little thaw in Cowtown. Sun is out and in the forties. Wow.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Denton said:


> Anyone else loving this weather? It feel good. Not only that but I found a large sheet of ice to skate around on. Nobody would skate with me. You'd have thought I was suggesting juggling rattle snakes.


Awww I'd skate with you


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Did anyone else wear issued mukluks? Weren't the most stylish of boots but my feet never got cold in the way below zero temps in North Dakota.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

******* said:


> Was down feeding horses before 5 this morning with the temp at 9. That is a heat wave as it was near zero yesterday morning. Snow & ice still around so no school today. Feeding double the hay as normal. Put the horses in their stalls Tuesday night, because of the very cold temps & spent over an hour yesterday after work cleaning stalls.
> 
> So yes, I just love this shit.  Praying for summer to come soon.


Ha.. sounds like my day yesterday... cleaning the barn.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Anyone else loving this weather? It feel good. Not only that but I found a large sheet of ice to skate around on. Nobody would skate with me. You'd have thought I was suggesting juggling rattle snakes.





TG said:


> Awww I'd skate with you


Denton lives in Alabama and owns ice skates? Likely he was out on the ice in his roller skates..... geez, no wonder he only garnered stares and no skaters.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Denton lives in Alabama and owns ice skates? Likely he was out on the ice in his roller skates..... geez, no wonder he only garnered stares and no skaters.


Just my work boots. Still, I was quite graceful, I thought.

There used to be an ice rink in a mall in Montgomery. I used to skate, there. The area and the mall went downhill years ago. Haven't been in decades.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Just my work boots. Still, I was quite graceful, I thought.
> 
> There used to be an ice rink in a mall in Montgomery. I used to skate, there. The area and the mall went downhill years ago. Haven't been in decades.


I used to ice skate in my youth and loved it. Skate on wheels, never could master it but my wife is a champ. In Texas if you want to ice skate you can go to the Galleria Malls in either Dallas or Houston and skate year round.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

******* said:


> *Did anyone else wear issued mukluks?* Weren't the most stylish of boots but my feet never got cold in the way below zero temps in North Dakota.


I have a pair that I used to wear all of the time when I would go out in muzzleloader season.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> I used to ice skate in my youth and loved it. Skate on wheels, never could master it but my wife is a champ. In Texas if you want to ice skate you can go to the Galleria Malls in either Dallas or Houston and skate year round.


A good friend of mine has a pair of the original first-run home-built rollerblades. The originals were designed and built in MN. Regular hockey skate upper on the rollerblade.


----------

